# Wick’s mineral



## Hannah Banana (Mar 13, 2019)

I’ve found a good high copper mineral that I want to try, a lot of forage base kiko breeders use it and love it! I do want to feed a bit of grain but that would mess with the calhos ratio. The ratio in this particular mineral is 1:1. Is there anyway I can add lime or something to the mineral to get the ratio closer to 2:1?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## babsbag (Mar 13, 2019)

I have used that mineral. I feed alfalfa to my goats so the C is higher but I also feed grain on the milk stand. None of my bucks get grain but they do get alfalfa. I would call and talk to the owner, he answered a bunch of questions for me.


----------

